

IE10 grabs 0.51% market share, Firefox passes 20% again - gregpurtell
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/01/ie10-grabs-0-51-market-share-firefox-passes-20-again-chrome-loses-users-third-month-in-a-row/

======
bobsy
Does it matter what is the most popular browser? For me the only thing that
matters is <= IE8 loses market share. A modern browser is pretty much a modern
browser today and for 99% of web browsing it doesn't matter which you use.

As a sign of changing times my Dad installed Chrome by himself! Blew my mind
that he knew what Chrome is and actually managed to find and install it
without help.

I still use Firefox. I am getting less keen on it. Tabs aren't sand boxed. I
find their developer tools unintuitive and phpmyadmin keeps making the browser
hang when I inspect a 200 column table...

~~~
klearvue
What the most popular browser is doesn't matter on its own. But I would still
expand your <=IE8 to include all of IE because, while IE8 and lower are
hopelessly outdated, IE9 is still a poor HTML5 browser and new and shiny IE10
is already behind both Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
polshaw
Now IE is not batshit insane, the biggest problem is that is has a very slow
release cycle. The second being that MS shuts out all its users on their older
OS-s.

------
hosay123
These numbers are intentionally deceptive and sensationalized without more
information – at the very least standard deviation, without which it's unclear
whether "Firefox gained 0.45%" means "unchanged, so far as our sampling
accuracy allows, please click our ads" or "whopping increase".

------
ZeroGravitas
Do you remember when IE9 was released, and Microsoft got into a bit of a blog-
fight with Firefox over which was going to grow the fastest, IE9 or Firefox
4(!)?

[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/05/just-
wai...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/05/just-wait-until-
micr.html)

[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/05/firefox-...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2011/05/firefox-4-pulls-
fart.html)

Here we are now with the launch of IE10 and IE9 is neck and neck with Firefox
version 16 alone, and the combined total of recent versions of Firefox
comfortably in the lead at about 125% of IE9s share.

(Of course that's global, in the USA they caught up to them about a year after
launch and now tie Chrome at 25%, in Europe they've got half the usage of
Firefox and Chrome, roughly 30 compared to 15 percentage points)

------
martinced
How representative are the "160 million users" that Net Applications is using
(yes, I did read TFA and I find it very light on their metodology and on what
they're actually measuring) to produce these numbers?

Last time I checked there was this "mobile" thing and there apparently isn't a
single day where there's less people browsing using their phone than the
previous day. Heck, even my girlfriend is now using FaceBook from her Android
phone and she isn't anywhere near a tech-savvy person.

I receive mails from family members sent from their mobile phones and I know
they do read news, use GMail, use FaceBook and even check eBay listings from
their phone.

I've got a hard time imagining this trend changing.

And what about the tablet market?

So are these stats done by monitoring 160 million desktop users and totally
disregarding tablet / mobile?

~~~
hayksaakian
This seems like a glaring error on their behalf, they made no explicit
exemption of mobile browsing, so their data is highly misleading to anyone who
reads it.

I would almost bet that this post was urged by Microsoft in some way, as their
lack of success on mobile would have resulted in a major hit to IE's true
market share .

